# India's health system is collapsing



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

_India__'s health system is collapsing under the fastest spreading coronavirus surge since the pandemic started, with gravediggers burning piles of bodies and crematorium furnaces melting from round-the-clock use.

Another 259,170 cases were recorded on Tuesday, the world's highest daily rate, and 1,761 deaths, the country's highest ever daily toll, after a new variant of Covid emerged which scientists fear could partly evade vaccines.  

At the start of the year, India thought it had beaten the pandemic and had kicked off a mass vaccination drive.

Face masks and social distancing were cast aside and huge crowds flocked to religious festivals, election rallies and cricket matches.

But in its hospitals, short of oxygen, ventilators and beds, doctors started warning that they were becoming overwhelmed, including by a new phenomenon - younger patients. 

Medics in Delhi say that two thirds of their new patients are under-45, while in Mumbai, doctors say that they are seeing children aged 12 to 15, where there were virtually no child admissions in the first wave.

One Gujarat hospital has set up the state's first paediatric coronavirus ward.  

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-collapsing-Covid-19-spreads-faster-ever.html_

I'm very concerned about this news if true, I just could not take another lockdown because immigrants have been allowed in  who have been in contact with the disease..again!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 20, 2021)

Too many people...........


----------



## Don M. (Apr 20, 2021)

This virus is FAR from being contained, and with warmer weather approaching and travel and "gatherings" increasing, spikes and lockdowns are an almost certainty for the immediate future.


----------



## Mike (Apr 20, 2021)

Why did they, our Government, give a warning that travellers
from India will have to quarantine, starting on Friday!

But politicians are always aware of votes they will need in the
future.

India is in a dire state and all flights should be blocked with
no notice, during the current pandemic all travel should have
been stopped, it is in most of Europe, at least for holidays and
I am sure that the people who went to India, were going for a
holiday, no other reason springs to mind.

Mike.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 20, 2021)

Mike said:


> Why did they, our Government, give a warning that travellers
> from India will have to quarantine, starting on Friday!
> 
> But politicians are always aware of votes they will need in the
> ...


As always, politics first, people second or last.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> But in its hospitals, short of oxygen, ventilators and beds, doctors started warning that they were becoming overwhelmed, including by a new phenomenon - younger patients.
> 
> Medics in Delhi say that two thirds of their new patients are under-45, while in Mumbai, doctors say that they are seeing children aged 12 to 15, where there were virtually no child admissions in the first wave.


The entire article is very worrying but these two paragraphs jumped out.  I'm so very sorry for the people of India.  What a dreadful situation.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _India__'s health system is collapsing under the fastest spreading coronavirus surge since the pandemic started, with gravediggers burning piles of bodies and crematorium furnaces melting from round-the-clock use.
> 
> Another 259,170 cases were recorded on Tuesday, the world's highest daily rate, and 1,761 deaths, the country's highest ever daily toll, after a new variant of Covid emerged which scientists fear could partly evade vaccines.
> 
> ...


The hospitals here are at the breaking point, the vaccines are an off and on thing. They never stopped being busy this year.
    We are now seeing many much younger people in the ICUs. Those that don't need intensive care stay in much longer, a few days ago we were informed that a triage is being set up.  
    Plenty of gaps in deliveries of vaccines and  still there are planes coming and going and many people are infected. 
    I am so thankful to live where I live ... my plans are simple. I will continue as I have been for the last year.
    Stay strong , do the best you have  to give.  There are very few sick outside of the larger cities here in Canada, is this similar to other countries?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Mike said:


> Why did they, our Government, give a warning that travellers
> from India will have to quarantine, starting on Friday!
> 
> But politicians are always aware of votes they will need in the
> ...


Exactly....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> This virus is FAR from being contained, and with warmer weather approaching and travel and "gatherings" increasing, spikes and lockdowns are an almost certainty for the immediate future.


we've just had almost a year of strict  lockdown lifted slightly ..last Monday.That was everything closed except supermarkets banks, and petrol garages.. all shops, all salons, all gyms and leisure centres,all public pools..all stores which didn't sell food closed ..couldn't buy a car, couldn't buy specs,  all pubs and restaurants closed, couldn't get to a  dentist, doctor only available on the phone or by zoom....kids off school..lost a year of education.. people not able to visit relatives  in_ any_ situation, even hospitals, for a year, 6 people only allowed at a funeral and no open caskets, in fact not even permitted to touch the closed coffin..... all travel banned unless for emergency, or business , and then 2 weeks quarrantine on return at a hotel designated by the govt but at our own expense, 850,000 people put out of work....

Huge mental health issues caused  which again will cost the NHS millions ...



We've worked very hard here in the UK to get to the stage where we are now having our lockdown lifted... I will be_ very_ upset if these people coming in from India with no quarantining, cause us to have another upsurge, and separation &  deaths to our elderly and yet another  lockdown...


----------



## Chet (Apr 20, 2021)

Whenever images are shown of city streets or festivals in India, they are jammed elbow to elbow with people. I get the impression that the country is overpopulated which is perfect for transmission of the disease.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

Chet said:


> Whenever images are shown of city streets or festivals in India, they are jammed elbow to elbow with people. I get the impression that the country is overpopulated which is perfect for transmission of the disease.


yes absolutely it is..and filthy in most places too... overground sewers, vermin  in the slums


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

I dislike being critical of another country in connection to the virus.  India is overcrowded, overground sewers are not great; but vermin live in all the slums of all the countries.  As I understand it, New York City has a healthy large rat population and not just in the slums.

The United Kingdom has given the USA the UK version of the virus, and we have several other versions from other countries, but there is no USA version of the virus spreading to other countries that I know of.  The poverty of India and its people is sad.  It may not be overcrowded much longer.  

And Canada, which does not have India”s issues, suffers greatly from the virus as well.  It’s just all too sad.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 20, 2021)

_"..................The United Kingdom has given the USA the UK version of the virus, and we have several other versions from other countries, but there is no USA version of the virus spreading to other countries that I know of. The poverty of India and its people is sad. It may not be overcrowded much longer. "............._

That's a total unknown. The "UK Variant" was discovered in the US some time ago. These variants are named for where they are first found which may or may not be the origin. It is absolutely as likely that an American went over to the UK and gave them the variant or from any country.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes these things are named for where they are first found.  The Wuhan China virus is the correct name just like the Spanish flu  was named


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2021)

As I mentioned in another thread, I've seen hospitals in India.  Most of them are tiny operations run and owned by a single doctor and are not much more than a poorly-operated walk-in clinic.  Added to the fact that the elderly population is much less likely to be cared for by their offspring than in the past, every facility is over-tasked with the epidemic.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 20, 2021)

Life is very difficult in India, they have my sincerest empathy and sympathy.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Gee and after so many folks made comments about us living in fear. And after all the new posts stating that this virus isn't as severe as they made it out to be and that the masks are so useless. Now look....this virus is growing right along and gathering strength as it goes. They "got us" living in fear alright. I'm afraid I don't wanna die.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 20, 2021)

It's true. India is over crowded with little sanitation and their health care is not what most of us would be used to. Same as Brazil, another country who's Covid situation is out of control and where the majority of the population lives in favelas (slums) or worse. Such a large percentage of the population living in abject poverty. The least of their worries is wearing a mask, social distancing and hand washing. Getting something to eat is their primary focus. I've travelled Brazil and seen quite a number of large cities. It's all glitz and glamour along beach strips but go 1 block up and this is how they live!

Is it any wonder their healthcare system is in collapse as well and people are dying in unprecedented numbers?
So the question is do the richer countries block flights from these countries or start doing what ever we can to ramp up the immunization programs within these places or ..... a combination of both?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Yes these things are named for where they are first found.  The Wuhan China virus is the correct name just like the Spanish flu  was named


BS.  It is the Covid 19 virus.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

MrPants said:


> It's true. India is over crowded with little sanitation and their health care is not what most of us would be used to. Same as Brazil, another country who's Covid situation is out of control and where the majority of the population lives in favelas (slums) or worse. Such a large percentage of the population living in abject poverty. The least of their worries is wearing a mask, social distancing and hand washing. Getting something to eat is their primary focus. I've travelled Brazil and seen quite a number of large cities. It's all glitz and glamour along beach strips but go 1 block up and this is how they live!
> View attachment 160867View attachment 160869
> Is it any wonder their healthcare system is in collapse as well and people are dying in unprecedented numbers?
> So the question is do the richer countries block flights from these countries or start doing what ever we can to ramp up the immunization programs within these places or ..... a combination of both?


Maybe we need to close the borders for a while. Not just to India.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Yes these things are named for where they are first found.  The Wuhan China virus is the correct name just like the Spanish flu  was named


https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


----------



## Mike (Apr 21, 2021)

digifoss said:


> As always, politics first, people second or last.


I am sorry that you see it as politics digifoss, I was pointing
out that they gave advanced warning of their intention to
close free entry, they have done this all through the pandemic
and after each time the numbers of infected people increased.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2021)

_“Until all of us are safe, none of us are safe.” _- Kenneth Frazier, Merck CEO


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I dislike being critical of another country in connection to the virus.  India is overcrowded, overground sewers are not great; but vermin live in all the slums of all the countries.  As I understand it, New York City has a healthy large rat population and not just in the slums.
> 
> The United Kingdom has given the USA the UK version of the virus, and we have several other versions from other countries, but there is no USA version of the virus spreading to other countries that I know of.  The poverty of India and its people is sad.  It may not be overcrowded much longer.
> 
> And Canada, which does not have India”s issues, suffers greatly from the virus as well.  It’s just all too sad.


There's no proof whatsoever the UK ''gave the USA'' the virus ....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Maybe we need to close the borders for a while. Not just to India.


that's what's annoying here.. our borders have been closed,and anyone who has come back from anywhere has had to quarrantine at their own expense in a designated hotel for 2 weeks, much to their annoyance, but it has to be done. These people  are arriving here ,900 every day from India  until Friday, with no quarantining...


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 21, 2021)

We are having the same problem , people flying into one of the 4 international airports Canada has open. Some are checked many are not and those 4 places have become the hot spots in Canada. Those that quarantine are there for two weeks at their own expense. Some people coming back from warmer locations land in the US and take cabs or limos across the border. No quarantine. 
   It looks like the UK is in a similar situation as here in Canada, but much worse in the UK. Very sad to hear that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> There's no proof whatsoever the UK ''gave the USA'' the virus ....


Yes I agree and therefore you don’t have to worry about getting the virus from elsewhere, including India, which is my point .  It’s a virus, it mutates, our OWN citizens of each country fail to follow the guidelines and we make ourselves worst.  Saying someone from another country came and started an increase in the virus in their country-India to the UK-is not valid IMO.

@hollydolly You commented that you didn’t want to endure another lockdown if some immigrants brought another version of the virus into your country.  People on the forum in the USA have commented that they don’t want immigrants let into our country because some of them have the virus.

These types of comments tigger me, apparently.  Seems just another excuse not to let immigration happen.  Not saying that’s your motive @hollydolly just saying it’s a motive; and not a reasonable one IMO.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

I think vaccine passports are coming.

People have a RIGHT not to get vaccinated but people do not have the right to spread the virus or any disease.  If you have TB you are confined to your home as a public health threat.  They actually used to put a notice on your door that TB was in the house.

Unfortunately, we may have to pass many unpopular laws, and enforce them, to rid ourselves of the threat stupid noncompliant people and the virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Gee and after so many folks made comments about us living in fear. And after all the new posts stating that this virus isn't as severe as they made it out to be and that the masks are so useless. Now look....this virus is growing right along and gathering strength as it goes. They "got us" living in fear alright. I'm afraid I don't wanna die.


I don’t want to die drowning in my own fluids which is why I got vaccinated.  But I am not afraid of dying or of the virus.  The vaccine has certainly given me a false sense security


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Gee and after so many folks made comments about us living in fear. And after all the new posts stating that this virus isn't as severe as they made it out to be and that the masks are so useless. Now look....this virus is growing right along and gathering strength as it goes. They "got us" living in fear alright. I'm afraid I don't wanna die.


A lot of these people are the ones afraid of the vaccine!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

MrPants said:


> It's true. India is over crowded with little sanitation and their health care is not what most of us would be used to. Same as Brazil, another country who's Covid situation is out of control and where the majority of the population lives in favelas (slums) or worse. Such a large percentage of the population living in abject poverty. The least of their worries is wearing a mask, social distancing and hand washing. Getting something to eat is their primary focus. I've travelled Brazil and seen quite a number of large cities. It's all glitz and glamour along beach strips but go 1 block up and this is how they live!
> View attachment 160867View attachment 160869
> Is it any wonder their healthcare system is in collapse as well and people are dying in unprecedented numbers?
> So the question is do the richer countries block flights from these countries or start doing what ever we can to ramp up the immunization programs within these places or ..... a combination of both?


You could take this picture in any city in the USA.  The “richer” countries can not do anything about their own slums, let alone some other country’ slums.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Yes these things are named for where they are first found.  The Wuhan China virus is the correct name just like the Spanish flu  was named


According to most sources, including the link that @RadishRose supplied above, The Spanish Flu was likely to have originated elsewhere.  Spain was merely the first country to acknowledge its existence.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 21, 2021)

Oxygen leak kills 22 in Indian hospital as coronavirus infections mount​
At least 22 patients died on Wednesday in a hospital in western India after a disruption to their oxygen supply caused by a leaking tank, the health minister said, as a nationwide surge in coronavirus cases soaks up supplies of the gas.

The incident in the city of Nashik, one of India's worst-hit areas, happened after the tank of oxygen leaked, said Rajesh Tope, the health minister of Maharashtra, the richest state, where the city is located.

"Patients who were on ventilators at the hospital in Nashik have died," Tope said in televised remarks.

"The leakage was spotted at the tank supplying oxygen to these patients. The interrupted supply could be linked to the deaths of the patients in the hospital."

https://www.reuters.com/world/india...a-grapples-with-coronavirus-storm-2021-04-21/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> According to most sources, including the link that @RadishRose supplied above, The Spanish Flu was likely to have originated elsewhere.  Spain was merely the first country to acknowledge its existence.


I actually believe the Spanish flu started in Kansas, USA.  I will google it.

@digifoss Yup, most experts believe the Spanish Flu started in Haskell County, Kansas, USA.  I think over 21 million died world wide.  We seem to be *GUILTY, charge us.*


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> _“Until all of us are safe, none of us are safe.” _- Kenneth Frazier, Merck CEO



Nearly every health condition has outliers who will die from the condition and that'll always be the case with Covid-19.   But it's certainly in the best financial interests of a pharmaceutical executive to make such a statement.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You could take this picture in any city in the USA.  The “richer” countries can not do anything about their own slums, let alone some other country’ slums.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

Devastating second wave in India continues  ..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9506681/Indias-devastating-second-wave-wont-peak-May.html


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Devastating second wave in India continues  ..
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9506681/Indias-devastating-second-wave-wont-peak-May.html


From the article:
_"Medics fear Covid-19 infections in India could climb to 500,000 per day before the virus-stricken nation reaches the peak of its second wave..."_

This number is so difficult to even imagine.  Can't imagine how India will get its arms around this.

p.s. The photos accompanying the article truly are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 24, 2021)

As I understand it, the name "Spanish flu"  arose as a result of censorship immediately following WW1.  Spain, being neutral, was not subject to censorship rules and so was free to publish news about the pandemic.


----------



## Jules (Apr 24, 2021)

Canada suspended flights from India & Pakistan for 30 days.  

We’ve had cases of the variant found in India, which is considered harder to deal with and they’re not sure of the efficacy of our vaccines.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 25, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-the-spanish-flu


Your link actually makes the other guy's point. While the Spanish Flu may not have started in Spain people thought it did, hence the name. The article even says the people of Spain thought it came from France so they called it the French Flu.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 25, 2021)

digifoss said:


> Yes these things are named for where they are first found.  The Wuhan China virus is the correct name just like the Spanish flu  was named


Except that the Spanish flu is a misnomer. It was first noticed in a US army camp and came to Europe with US troops in 1918. It spread rapidly but countries involved in the conflict kept quiet about it to avoid giving the enemy information about infection rates of the fighting forces. Only Spain, a neutral country disclosed the presence of the virus so it became known as the Spanish flu.

There are other theories about its origin but this is the basis for my post



> The Spanish Flu did not originate in Spain, though news coverage of it did. During World War I, Spain was a neutral country with a free media that covered the outbreak from the start, first reporting on it in Madrid in late May of 1918. Meanwhile, Allied countries and the Central Powers had wartime censors who covered up news of the flu to keep morale high. Because Spanish news sources were the only ones reporting on the flu, many believed it originated there (the Spanish, meanwhile, believed the virus came from France and called it the “French Flu.”)
> 
> Scientists still do not know for sure where the Spanish Flu originated, though theories point to France, China, Britain, or *the United States, where the first known case was reported at Camp Funston in Fort Riley, Kansas, on March 11, 1918.*
> 
> ...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Except that the Spanish flu is a misnomer. It was first noticed in a US army camp and came to Europe with US troops in 1918. It spread rapidly but countries involved in the conflict kept quiet about it to avoid giving the enemy information about infection rates of the fighting forces. Only Spain, a neutral country disclosed the presence of the virus so it became known as the Spanish flu.
> 
> There are other theories about its origin but this is the basis for my post


This is where the research led me, too.  US military basic training barracks in Kansas was the first place it was reported.  
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/journal-plague-year-180965222/


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 25, 2021)

There is no point in pointing the finger at any nation when it comes to pandemics. The only action to take is to attempt to defeat it by any and all means possible.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> There is no point in pointing the finger at any nation when it comes to pandemics. The only action to take is to attempt to defeat it by any and all means possible.


Thank you for speaking some sense . . . which is sorely lacking.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> There is no point in pointing the finger at any nation when it comes to pandemics. The only action to take is to attempt to defeat it by any and all means possible.


Agreed.  That's why it's important to note that the 1918 flu may well have had it's beginnings in the US.  *Any country *could be the one where a virus first crosses from migrating birds or local bats to pigs or other intermediary hosts, and ultimately to humans.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> There is no point in pointing the finger at any nation when it comes to pandemics. The only action to take is to attempt to defeat it by any and all means possible.


There is a huge point to it if said country covered it up and let it spread around the world. A very big point!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

_An Indian mother has been pictured transporting her son's corpse on a rickshaw after he died, as India's spiralling coronavirus crisis leaves many regions without ambulances, hospital beds and oxygen._







_
Meanwhile, desperate relatives have turned to the black market for medical supplies for those forced to seek treatment in their homes, as India recorded 2,812 Covid deaths overnight and infections in the last 24 hours rose to 352,991 on Monday - a record peak and a new global high for a fifth day running.

The price of an oxygen cylinder would typically cost around around $80 (6,000 rupees), but price gougers are cashing in on the huge demand and in some cases charging as much as $1,300 (50,000 rupees) per cylinder. 

In the most critical cases, those unable to get access to oxygen are suffocating to death, while some people have resorted to committing suicide by hurling themselves from roofs amid the hospital shortages. 

To tackle the crisis, the Indian government announced on Monday that it was sending in the army to help tackle the second deadly wave currently collapsing India's tattered healthcare system. 

Meanwhile, a train dubbed 'The Oxygen Express' carrying 64.55 tonnes of Liquid Medical Oxygen (LMO) in oxygen tankers left for Delhi from Raigarh on Monday, the Indian Railways said according to The Times of India.

When it arrives, the supply of oxygen will offer some welcome relief in Delhi, which saw 1,777 people die between April 19 and April 24 alone - a rate of over 12 deaths an hour, or one death every five minutes.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...gues-run-stretchers-deaths-hit-2-800-day.html_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _An Indian mother has been pictured transporting her son's corpse on a rickshaw after he died, as India's spiralling coronavirus crisis leaves many regions without ambulances, hospital beds and oxygen._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is in its third wave/surge as well


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

India's crisis is terrifying and heartbreaking.  So very sad.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 26, 2021)

The last time we were in Singapore we took a day tour of the whole island. It turned out that Hubby and I were the only customers that day so we had the driver and the tour guide to ourselves and could ask any questions we wanted to. As we passed numerous military establishments the conversation turned to the Japanese occupation during WW II.

I learned that at that time Singapore depended on Malaya for its water supply, which was cut off, causing great hardship for the Singaporeans at the time. In the post war period this problem was addressed and they are now self sufficient with regard to fresh water. They are also defence ready because relying on a foreign power, Great Britain, did not protect them in 1942. They have designed their expressways to be instantly convertible to airstrips because they use large pot plants as temporary median strips.

You may be wondering what this has to do with dealing with a pandemic. We should be learning important lessons from COVID 19 because it will surely not be the last pandemic that must be faced in the 21st century. We must plan for the next one so that we are not caught unprepared without a plan and without resources as we were for COVID 19.

India is in so much trouble because the population behaved like ostriches with their heads in the sand. They did not listen to the government when called on to modify their behaviour. The government was not prepared for the huge numbers of infected people and the number of corpses that would need to be quickly cremated. They had a full year to think about how much oxygen and equipment they would need for the worst case scenario but still they were taken by surprise.

In Australia we are finding out about the problems with quarantining people in city hotels yet there are no plans in place to develop a better system for future use. We have a number of unused air force bases, away from the major cities, with runways to allow for people requiring quarantine to be easily moved in and out. Accommodation could be provided that would allow quarantined people to have fresh air rather than the air conditioning that is causing the spread of infection inside the quarantine hotels.

Every nation must have lessons to learn but will they be like the Singaporeans and actually act on them? Are we prepared to pay the cost of protective adaptation?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

@Warrigal, you offer excellent food for thought.  Sad to say, most countries, my own included, will likely make few enduring changes.  Oh, many will talk about it for a while and even add bureaucratic layers - perhaps a pandemic minister or health emergency cabinet member - but the memory of 2020-21 will fade into the background all too swiftly.   

Your story of Singapore is so compelling because rare indeed are the governments that learn from difficult lessons and make expensive changes when the pressure valve has been released.


----------



## Dana (Apr 27, 2021)

They are choking to death in India and here in the West we have the means to avoid this mass devastation. Yet some people refuse to take a vaccine that could save not only their lives, but the lives of others. It makes no sense to me. No sense!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

Graphic video and pictures...

*Sons have to squeeze their mother's corpse between them to take her to crematorium and 70-year-old carries beloved wife's body on a bicycle to bury her amid claims of Indian government covid cover-up*​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...urn-witch-doctors-virus-hits-rural-areas.html


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Graphic video and pictures...
> 
> *Sons have to squeeze their mother's corpse between them to take her to crematorium and 70-year-old carries beloved wife's body on a bicycle to bury her amid claims of Indian government covid cover-up*​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...urn-witch-doctors-virus-hits-rural-areas.html


These are heartbreaking stories.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

I understand people's anger when seeing these photos. A Country which can afford a Space programme should never be allowing their people to live ..or die , like this


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

But I though the whole virus thing was a hoax?!


----------

